# Are Traps Gay?  -  A Freudian Analysis



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

Indeed, the question is one that has eluded weeaboos and internet shitposters from around the globe, but are traps truly gay?  To answer that question, I turn to one of Sigmund Freud's writings reagarding the Theory of Sex, titled _The Sexual Aberrations.

_
*Regarding the Nature of Homosexuality and Special Conditions That Contribute to it*
In this work, Freud discusses matters regarding _inverts_, which is how he referred to people who were gay or lesbian.  Freud lived in different times from ours, so he may be forgiven for using such outdated terminology.  In analyzing the behavior of _inverts_, Freud offers up the possible reason for _inversion:
_


> Some are occasionally inverted.  Under certain conditions, chiefly when the normal sexual object is inaccessible, or through imitation, they are able to take the sexual object a person of the same sex and thus find sexual gratification.



So, in other words, there are people who are _occasionally inverted_, i.e. they only display homosexual behavior when either people of the opposite sex are unavailable and/or the sexual object of the same sex _looks_ like one from the other sex.  The former is probably more openly applicable to all of you, considering that you are all probably teenage losers with no girlfriend.  In addition, Freud states imitation as a special condition for homosexuality, being able to look the part to become a sexual object (sound familiar?).  This is explicitly stated as a case of homosexuality, so yes, according to Freud, traps are, indeed, gay.


*Attraction by Imitation*
Freud also goes into describe the sexual habits of early civilizations, such as the Greeks.  He says:



> Among the Greeks, where the most virile men were found among inverts, it is quite obvious that it was not the masculine character of the boy, which kindled the love of man, but it was his physical resemblance to woman as well as his femnine psychic qualities, such as shyness, demureness, and the need of instruction and help.  As soon as the boy himself became a man, he ceased to be a sexual object for men and in turn became a lover of boys.



Excusing the outdated gender roles for a second, note how the Ancient Greeks used young boys as an example.  Many modern traps in anime are, more often than not, young boys.  Some actively dress like women, but some just generally look that way through no fault of their own.  This connotates unfortunate implications indeed.

Freud also explains the nature of fetishes and how they arise in the section _Unfit Substitutes for the Sexual Object.  Fetichism._  He describes fetishes as substitutes for sexual objects.  In particular,

*
Fetishism and its Possible Contribution to Homosexuality in Special Cases*


> The substitute for the sexual object is generally a part of the body but little adapted for sexual purposes, such as the foot or hair or some inanimate object...which has some demonstrable relation to the sexual person...This substitute is not unjustly compared with the [fetish] in which the savage sees the embodiment of his[/her] god...
> 
> The case becomes pathological only when the striving for the [fetish] fixes itself beyond such determinations and takes the place of the normal sexual aim; or again, when the [fetish] disengages itself from the person concerned and itself becomes a sexual object.



So, considering that the desire for non-sexual objects (fetishes) in a sexual manner can surpass actual sexual desire itself, would it not be wrong to attribute a lust for traps with fetishes not related to the sexual organs?  (Because, according to the above statement, no, you can't have a fetish for dicks.)  Freud addresses the importance of secondary and tetriary sexual characteristics in homosexuality:



> There is no doubt that a large number of male inverts have retained the psychic character of virility, that proportionately they show little of the secondary characteristics of the other sex, and that they look for real feminine psychic features in their sexual object.  If that were not so, it would be incomprehensible why masculine prostitution, in offering itself to inverts, copies in all its exterior, today as in antiquity, the female dress and female behavior.



In other words, non-pathological fetishes (such as those for female clothing and body language) may explain why many of us here have an propensity to get attracted to traps.  So, looking the part may explain a lot.


*Conclusion*
So, what have we learned today?

traps are gay, your fetish is weird, and you're a fucking pedo


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

Fuck, how did I upload this early?  Eh.  Wait til I finish before shitposting.


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

No analysis needed. The answer is yes.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> No analysis needed. The answer is yes.


Well, yes, but wait for me to finish stating my case, dangit


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Well, yes, but wait for me to finish stating my case, dangit


Oh, ok. Hurry up then, dammit.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Oh, ok. Hurry up then, dammit.


Okay, jeez, finished it.  

Stupid trackpad.


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> you are all probably teenage losers with no girlfriend


Actually, no. According to noctosphere, I am a furry.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Actually, no. According to noctosphere, I am a furry.


Same difference.


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Same difference.


I'm not a furry though.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm not a furry though.


no u


----------



## Stovven (Sep 10, 2017)

text wall


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> no u


----------



## Stovven (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 98315


uh okay
is this a image board


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

Stovven said:


> uh okay
> is this a image board


maybe the mods won't notice


----------



## Stovven (Sep 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> maybe the mods won't notice


too late


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

Stovven said:


> too late


 why we using strike through text


----------



## Stovven (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> why we using strike through text


why not


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

Stovven said:


> why not


* how about bold, italic, underlined, and strike through text? *


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> * how about bold, italic, underlined, and strike through text? *


*HOW ABOUT BOLD, ITALIC, UNDERLINED, STRIKE-THROUGH, AND ALL-CAPS TEXT?!*


----------



## Stovven (Sep 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> *HOW ABOUT BOLD, ITALIC, UNDERLINED, STRIKE-THROUGH, AND ALL-CAPS TEXT?!*


how about normal text


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

Stovven said:


> how about normal text


　　ｈｏｗ　ａｂｏｕｔ　ｖａｐｏｒｗａｖｅ　ｔｅｘｔ


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

Stovven said:


> how about normal text


sounds good tbh

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> ｈｏｗ　ａｂｏｕｔ　ｖａｐｏｒｗａｖｅ　ｔｅｘｔ


ｏｈ


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> ｏｈ


ｏｈ　ｙｅａｈ　＼（＇ｗ＇）／


----------



## Stovven (Sep 10, 2017)

i mean text is great
why dont we meet irl for the best text


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

Stovven said:


> i mean text is great
> why dont we meet irl for the best text


that text is almost as gay as traps


----------



## Stovven (Sep 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> that text is almost as gay as traps


oh okay


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> that text is almost as gay as traps


Yeah, but dionicio3 is gayer


----------



## Stovven (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Yeah, but dionicio3 is gayer


woah @Dionicio3 is gayer


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Yeah, but dionicio3 is gayer


@Dionicio3 beat this guy up will ya


----------



## Stovven (Sep 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> @Dionicio3 beat this guy up will ya


nah, he'll get destroyed


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> @Dionicio3 beat this guy up will ya


Don't summon him


Stovven said:


> nah, he'll get destroyed


True, fire types are Superior to grass types


----------



## Stovven (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Don't summon him
> 
> True, fire types are Superior to grass types


yes


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

Stovven said:


> yes


sey


----------



## Stovven (Sep 10, 2017)

say yes


drenal said:


> sey


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 10, 2017)

Stop pinging me fags


----------



## Stovven (Sep 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Stop pinging me fags


@Dionicio3


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 10, 2017)

Stovven said:


> @Dionicio3


Seriously stop


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Stop pinging me fags


@Dionicio3


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2017)

It's not gay if it looks like a girl.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

traps are gay and that's okay


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> It's not gay if it looks like a girl.


You're wrong. 


Tomato Hentai said:


> traps are gay and that's okay


Traps are gay: you're right.
That's okay: you're wrong.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2017)

I'd still bang.


----------



## Stovven (Sep 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I'd still bang.


oh


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 10, 2017)

It's all subject to nomenclature.
Same with religion, law, and politics.


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> I'd still bang.


Damn furry.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 10, 2017)

explain vore and inflation


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

DeslotlCL said:


> explain vore and inflation


Ew.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Ew.


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

DeslotlCL said:


> View attachment 98323


Ok I'll explain: vore is just like lore but spelled wrong and inflation is when too much money goes into circulation, lowering the value of said money


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Ok I'll explain: vore is just like lore but spelled wrong and inflation is when too much money goes into circulation, lowering the value of said money


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

DeslotlCL said:


> View attachment 98324


I ain't explaining that gross shit. Stay away from me please.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> I ain't explaining that gross shit. Stay away from me please.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2017)

boys in girl clothes are still hot.


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

DeslotlCL said:


> View attachment 98326


You misgendered me. I'm triggered. 


VinsCool said:


> boys in girl clothes are still hot.


 depends on if you're gay or not


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> You misgendered me. I'm triggered.
> depends on if you're gay or not





VinsCool said:


> It's not gay if it looks like a girl.


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

Its still gay, don't deny it


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> Its still gay, don't deny it


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 98329


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> It's not gay if it looks like a girl.


No, no, you're contradicting Mister Freud. 



Tomato Hentai said:


> traps are gay and that's okay


Exactly. There's not anything wrong with traps being gay. 



DeslotlCL said:


> explain vore and inflation


We could possibly attribute inflation to the enlargement and "flappiness" of body parts interpreted as fetishes (pathological ones, at that). Same goes for vore, an exaggeration of oral sex. 



VinsCool said:


> boys in girl clothes are still hot.


Indeed


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Indeed


But you're saying that traps are hot now? :thinking:


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> But you're saying that traps are hot now? :thinking:


Just because it's gay doesn't mean it's not hot.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 10, 2017)

Dang traps are hot dammit. Forget if they're gay, they're attractive as heck.


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Just because it's gay doesn't mean it's not hot.





VinsCool said:


> Dang traps are hot dammit. Forget if they're gay, they're attractive as heck.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Sep 10, 2017)

You guys are a perverted bunch


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)

Zhongtiao1 said:


> You guys are a perverted bunch


I know right?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 98332


No u 



Zhongtiao1 said:


> You guys are a perverted bunch


No u


----------



## drenal (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## vinstage (Oct 15, 2017)

Fapping to trap porn is the least gay thing there is. If you fap to gay porn, that's 2 guys, and that's 100% gay. If you fap to 'straight' porn, then that has a woman, sure, but you're also fapping to a guy, which makes it 50% gay. But a trap is like half male, half female, and thus a trap with a girl would add up to 75% girl, and thus only 25% gay. 2 women would be ideal, but that would be a lesbian relationship, which brings it around to gay again. If you fap to furry porn, then it's in a weird gray area, where if it's people in fursuits, the same rules apply, but if it's with animals, I would think it depends on said animal's sexuality. Then there's consent. If a person doesn't consent to something, but the other person does it anyway, that makes the other person stronger, and thus less gay. Let's say that means they're about 50% less gay. If it was gay rape, that means that it's now 75% gay. If it's straight rape by a man, then it's 25% gay. And, if it's trap gay porn, than that's 12.5% gay. So technically, yes, rape trap porn is the least gay porn there is, but that's still looped in with trap porn, hence why fapping to trap porn is the least gay thing there is.


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Fapping to trap porn is the least gay thing there is. If you fap to gay porn, that's 2 guys, and that's 100% gay. If you fap to 'straight' porn, then that has a woman, sure, but you're also fapping to a guy, which makes it 50% gay. But a trap is like half male, half female, and thus a trap with a girl would add up to 75% girl, and thus only 25% gay. 2 women would be ideal, but that would be a lesbian relationship, which brings it around to gay again. If you fap to furry porn, then it's in a weird gray area, where if it's people in fursuits, the same rules apply, but if it's with animals, I would think it depends on said animal's sexuality. Then there's consent. If a person doesn't consent to something, but the other person does it anyway, that makes the other person stronger, and thus less gay. Let's say that means they're about 50% less gay. If it was gay rape, that means that it's now 75% gay. If it's straight rape by a man, then it's 25% gay. And, if it's trap gay porn, than that's 12.5% gay. So technically, yes, rape trap porn is the least gay porn there is, but that's still looped in with trap porn, hence why fapping to trap porn is the least gay thing there is.


why did you bump this


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> why did you bump this


Because I linked to this thread on LittleFlame's Discord Server.



vinstage said:


> Fapping to trap porn is the least gay thing there is. If you fap to gay porn, that's 2 guys, and that's 100% gay. If you fap to 'straight' porn, then that has a woman, sure, but you're also fapping to a guy, which makes it 50% gay. But a trap is like half male, half female, and thus a trap with a girl would add up to 75% girl, and thus only 25% gay. 2 women would be ideal, but that would be a lesbian relationship, which brings it around to gay again. If you fap to furry porn, then it's in a weird gray area, where if it's people in fursuits, the same rules apply, but if it's with animals, I would think it depends on said animal's sexuality. Then there's consent. If a person doesn't consent to something, but the other person does it anyway, that makes the other person stronger, and thus less gay. Let's say that means they're about 50% less gay. If it was gay rape, that means that it's now 75% gay. If it's straight rape by a man, then it's 25% gay. And, if it's trap gay porn, than that's 12.5% gay. So technically, yes, rape trap porn is the least gay porn there is, but that's still looped in with trap porn, hence why fapping to trap porn is the least gay thing there is.


But what if the porn only involves 1 woman, is it 100% straight, or is it 100% gay because she's by herself?


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Because I linked to this thread on LittleFlame's Discord Server.


Oh, ok


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2017)

@vinstage best trap.


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

Spoiler: best trap


----------



## vinstage (Oct 15, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> But what if the porn only involves 1 woman, is it 100% straight, or is it 100% gay because she's by herself?


I was thinking about that last night. hmu when you find out.


drenal said:


> Oh, ok


Also because someone else was going to do it, but then decided not to so I did it. @LuieLama yw


VinsCool said:


> @vinstage best trap.


But you're a pretty good trap yourself Vins


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2017)

vinstage said:


> But you're a pretty good trap yourself


Bullshit!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 15, 2017)

Am I a good trap?


----------



## vinstage (Oct 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Am I a good trap?


nein


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2017)

All of you are being conditionally homosexual, according to Freud.

Except @vinstage. I think.

can we all agree that traps are hot, tho


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> All of you are being conditionally homosexual, according to Freud.
> 
> Except @vinstage. I think.
> 
> can we all agree that traps are hot, tho


how am i being gay

and no


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 15, 2017)

This shitpost deserves so much more likes.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> how am i being gay
> 
> and no


Did you read the article? That should explain everything. 



GhostLatte said:


> This shitpost deserves so much more likes.


Thanks. I was reading one of Freud's essays on sexual behavior, and this was one of the first things that came into my mind. I guess that says a lot about me, huh?


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Did you read the article? That should explain everything.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I was reading one of Freud's essays on sexual behavior, and this was one of the first things that came into my mind. I guess that says a lot about me, huh?


but I'm not attracted to traps in any way


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 15, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Did you read the article? That should explain everything.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I was reading one of Freud's essays on sexual behavior, and this was one of the first things that came into my mind. I guess that says a lot about me, huh?


Gay


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> but I'm not attracted to traps in any way


sure you aren't 



Dionicio3 said:


> Gay


I know, that's the point


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> sure you aren't
> 
> 
> I know, that's the point


I'm not, I swear


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> View attachment 102846


Its still gay


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> Its still gay


Like you?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Like you?


Now, now, this is an intellectual discussion. No need for insults.


----------



## vinstage (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> Its still gay


Mmmmm yes logic!


----------



## Disharmony16 (Oct 15, 2017)

I like traps but i don't feel gay, replying to this thread make me gay?


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Like you?


I'm not gay, I'm only 14, I'd rather study to get good grades than decide if I'm gay or not


----------



## vinstage (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm not gay, I'm only 14, I'd rather study to get good grades than decide if I'm gay or not


I mean, by this logic, you’re not really in a position to quickly quip whether liking traps is fully and wholesomely gay, if you’ve never explored the borderlines of “gay” and “not gay”. Either way everyone’s equal, and everyone’s the same.

im not sure if this post is sarcastic myself tbqh LOL


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

vinstage said:


> I mean, by this logic, you’re not really in a position to quickly quip whether liking traps is fully and wholesomely gay, if you’ve never explored the borderlines of “gay” and “not gay”. Either way everyone’s equal, and everyone’s the same.
> 
> im not sure if this post is sarcastic


A trap is basically a male dressed as a woman, or a crossdresser. Seeing as how you know they're males, and you're a male that is still attracted to them, then they are gay.


----------



## vinstage (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> A trap is basically a male dressed as a woman, or a crossdresser. Seeing as how you know they're males, and you're a male that is still attracted to them, then they are gay.


The point of a trap is you don’t know they’re a guy till a certain point or twist. Hence the word trap, you fall for it.

I mean, how else do you think it got it’s name? Dick stuck in toaster?


*2*. 
trick or deceive (someone) into doing something contrary to their interests or intentions.
"I hoped to *trap* him *into* an admission"
synonyms: trick, dupe, deceive, cheat, lure, inveigle, beguile, fool, hoodwink, seduce, cajole, wheedle, gull; More


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

vinstage said:


> The point of a trap is you don’t know they’re a guy till a certain point or twist. Hence the word trap, you fall for it.
> 
> I mean, how else do you think it got it’s name? Dick stuck in toaster?


I'm talking about traps that you already know are males


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm talking about traps that you already know are males


The dick makes it better. Don't you know that?


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> The dick makes it better. Don't you know that?


that's pretty gay, vinny


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> that's pretty gay, vinny


Only a very small percentage. As stated above, the dick only represents a very insignifient fraction of the feminine body a trap wears.


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Only a very small percentage. As stated above, the dick only represents a very insignifient fraction of the feminine body a trap wears.


but it's still gay. a male having a sexual relationship with a male dressed as a female is still gay


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm not gay, I'm only 14, I'd rather study to get good grades than decide if I'm gay or not


Focus on studies first! I will honor that!


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Focus on studies first! I will honor that!


except I don't really have to study to get good grades


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2017)

Disharmony16 said:


> I like traps but i don't feel gay, replying to this thread make me gay?


Yes, that is considered being homosexual under specific circumstances (in your case, via imitation).



drenal said:


> except I don't really have to study to get good grades


Off-topic, but I felt like I never studied as much as my peers did.  Granted, I was content with B+'s, but it seemed my AP classmates weren't.


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Yes, that is considered being homosexual under specific circumstances (in your case, via imitation).
> 
> 
> Off-topic, but I felt like I never studied as much as my peers did.  Granted, I was content with B+'s, but it seemed my AP classmates weren't.


I don't study and I still get at least an A minus in my classes. I don't know how though


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> I don't study and I still get at least an A minus in my classes. I don't know how though


Yeah, that happened to me a lot, too.

It gets harder in high school, though.  Especially if you take the AP or IB route.  From what I've heard from @GhostLatte, IB is an even worse hell than AP.


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 15, 2017)

Traps aren't gay if you're a girl <3


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Traps aren't gay if you're a girl <3


but what if it's a reverse trap?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> but what if it's a reverse trap?


Still not gay.


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Still not gay.


A reverse trap with a woman isn't gay?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> A reverse trap with a woman isn't gay?


Exactly


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Exactly


how?


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> how?


It just isn't. Those are the rules


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> It just isn't. Those are the rules


so a crossdressing woman in a sexual relationship with a woman isn't homosexual?


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> so a crossdressing woman in a sexual relationship with a woman isn't homosexual?


Nope, I would've known if it was


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Nope, I would've known if it was


hm. okay


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Oct 16, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Sigmund Freud's writings reagarding the Theory of Sex, titled _The Sexual Aberrations.
> 
> _
> *Regarding the Nature of Homosexuality and Special Conditions That Contribute to it*
> ...



lol, interesting topic 

this is a great thread, props to OP for making it  

here's some of traps from Touken Ranbu anime & (cardfight vanguard card game:


Spoiler: Touken Ranbu Traps



Midare Toushirou: 


 

 ,  Jiroutachi Toku:


----------



## Flirkyn (Oct 17, 2017)

But here's a question, is futa gay :o ?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 17, 2017)

people if your  think its right to like loli and traps you better be ready to use a VPN or change ISP


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2017)

Flirkyn said:


> But here's a question, is futa gay :o ?


Probably, and you should feel bad. 



DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> people if your  think its right to like loli and traps you better be ready to use a VPN or change ISP


I was planning on setting up a private VPN on my laptop lol


----------



## Flirkyn (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't like futa, it was just curiosity :c


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Oct 20, 2017)

Flirkyn said:


> I don't like futa, it was just curiosity :c



"Curiosity killed the cat!" ahahaha

or so, they say.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 20, 2017)

2DSGamerdude said:


> "Curiosity killed the cat!" ahahaha
> 
> or so, they say.
> 
> ...


THIS IS A CHRISTAN FORUM!


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> THIS IS A CHRISTAN FORUM!


No it isnt


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> No it isnt


This is a Chris Benoit forum


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> This is a Chris Benoit forum


No it isnt


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> No it isnt


Yes it is


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Yes it is


No


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> No


CBTemp


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> CBTemp


No


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> No


Is somebody mad that he didn't know that the founder of this site is Chris Benoit?


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Is somebody mad that he didn't know that the founder of this site is Chris Benoit?


It's not though


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 20, 2017)

Is it wrong to accept that sometimes a person can be a little bit gay for a fictional character but still be straight in real life. I even do think some non trap male characters look handsome but I know I'm 95% straight.


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Is it wrong to accept that sometimes a person can be a little bit gay for a fictional character but still be straight in real life. I even do think some non trap male characters look handsome but I know I'm 95% straight.


95% straight means 5% gay, it means you're still gay to some extent. Sorry.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 20, 2017)

drenal said:


> 95% straight means 5% gay, it means you're still gay to some extent. Sorry.


I'm still 95% real life straight which means I'm still mostly straight, and if I'm able to appreciate traps with the 5% then liking traps isn't really that gay. (As long as I am not trying to get into their pants it is fine)


----------



## Flirkyn (Oct 20, 2017)

It is 2.19% gay


----------



## drenal (Oct 20, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> I'm still 95% real life straight which means I'm still mostly straight, and if I'm able to appreciate traps with the 5% then liking traps isn't really that gay. (As long as I am not trying to get into their pants it is fine)


Doesnt matter, even if it's 1% gay you're still gay


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> It's not though


He is stop buddy


----------



## drenal (Oct 21, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> He is stop buddy


You need to stop with the Chris Benoit shitposting


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> You need to stop with the Chris Benoit shitposting


No!


----------



## drenal (Oct 21, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> No!


yeah


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> yeah


I WON'T STOP UNTIL I GET BANNED

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

So I'm saiyan 

IT AIN'T EVER GONA STOP


----------



## drenal (Oct 21, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I WON'T STOP UNTIL I GET BANNED
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Oh, ok.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> Oh, ok.


Is you gonna report me?
Buddy


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 21, 2017)

Gay Shotacon. i'm neutral on gay, but hate Shota..meaning I hate traps. deal with it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Is you gonna report me?
> Buddy


another DBZ fanboi, I see enough of you twits on ComicVine, don't ruin this forum too.


----------



## drenal (Oct 21, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Is you gonna report me?
> Buddy


I mean, there's nothing that you're doing that's breaking the rules, I think...


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 21, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> Gay Shotacon. i'm neutral on gay, but hate Shota..meaning I hate traps. deal with it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm not like them I like it but this is my Chris Benoit account


----------



## drenal (Oct 21, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> I'm not like them I like it but this is my Chris Benoit account


You have another account? That's against the rules though


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> You have another account? That's against the rules though


No I thought of doin it


----------



## drenal (Oct 21, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> No I thought of doin it


Don't


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 21, 2017)

drenal said:


> Don't


let him, then repost him so fast he never sees the BanHammer coming.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2017)

so, uh, is this the new milk thread or something


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 21, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> so, uh, is this the new milk thread or something


This is the Chris Benoit Thread now


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> This is the Chris Benoit Thread now


Chris Benoit sucks and you should feel bad


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 22, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Chris Benoit sucks and you should feel bad


Have you lost your mine saying that he'll give you a germen then put you In the Crippler Crossface for that...

If you look past the DMS then he would had been in the HOF


----------



## Anfroid (Oct 22, 2017)

Traps are gay. 
Anfroid-ian analysis.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Oct 22, 2017)

Anfroid said:


> Traps are gay.
> Anfroid-ian analysis.


You sir are a MOD


----------

